# Just painted with Permanizer/Manor Hall Timeless



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Abw said:


> I just had the whole house painted with Porter Permanizer and its look really nice but I did have a question for any pros out there.
> 
> The painters mentioned that they liked the paint but that it was too thin for it to be a high quality paint. That surprised me because I had read that this stuff was like liquid caulk..That's one of the reasons I went with it! I choose this over duration because they we both the same "type" of paint and the permanizer sussposedly held color better..The last time we painted the house the painters used 8 gallons of SW Superpaint. This time they used 12 gallons of Permanizer..
> 
> Permanizer Thin? What say you?


 I would question the "painters" before the product


----------



## Abw (Mar 3, 2016)

Why? They were great and did an outstanding job.. They have used Duration and said that it was much thicker. I have heard that perminizer was as thick so they're statement took me off guard. I like to try different things so I went all PPG this time and I am happy with the result but it makes me question the PRODUCT, not the painters..


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The thickness of paint coming out of the can has nothing to do with its quality or lack thereof.


----------



## Abw (Mar 3, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> The thickness of paint coming out of the can has nothing to do with its quality or lack thereof.


Well, that's good to know..I was worried that maybe the local PPG gave me something different and at these prices who knows..🤔 I only paid labor for the painters so they had no reason to say anything bad about it.. Thanks for the input and I think it looks great. I used Sherwin Williams Superpaint and SW 950A caulk last time(6-7 years in Atlanta) and it was beginning to fail. This time, I went with Porter Permanizer and Top Gun 400. 

I am excited to see if it holds up better then the Superpaint that I used 6 years ago.. I know, it's a little silly but I like this kind of stuff.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Abw said:


> Well, that's good to know..I was worried that maybe the local PPG gave me something different and at these prices who knows..&#55358;&#56596; I only paid labor for the painters so they had no reason to say anything bad about it.. Thanks for the input and I think it looks great. I used Sherwin Williams Superpaint and SW 950A caulk last time(6-7 years in Atlanta) and it was beginning to fail. This time, I went with Porter Permanizer and Top Gun 400.
> 
> I am excited to see if it holds up better then the Superpaint that I used 6 years ago.. I know, it's a little silly but I like this kind of stuff.


It will


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Just as an example........Duration is probably one of the thickest paints around, Cashmere, another SW paint is thinner. The assumption would be that because of its thickness, Duration is better, but I have more trouble with coverage using Duration than I've ever had with Cashmere. In many cases, I have to apply 3 coats with Duration to get proper coverage.


----------



## Abw (Mar 3, 2016)

Gymschu said:


> Just as an example........Duration is probably one of the thickest paints around, Cashmere, another SW paint is thinner. The assumption would be that because of its thickness, Duration is better, but I have more trouble with coverage using Duration than I've ever had with Cashmere. In many cases, I have to apply 3 coats with Duration to get proper coverage.


Well, I am happy with it but I am confused..This Permanizer is supposed to be a high build paint and according to the directions should only cover 250-300 sq per gallon. My house does not have 3600 sq of siding so my painters put on more than required to meet the instructions. My painters used 12 gallons on my siding(5 on trim) And that's more then the last time we painted. Last time, they used 8 gallons(3 on trim) of Superpaint. 

So....There IS more paint up there...somewhere, but the paint does not seem as thick as last time and I thought it had to be to thick to offer its unique properties. Everything I heard/read about it said it was thick as caulk. Heck, maybe it's good to go. We used the same painters and that's why I was worried when they said it was thin. Anyway, Here is pic of the finished job and some while they were spraying it on. 

https://goo.gl/photos/BJVVdCChwyrHSxQEA


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

From the pics it looks like the 12 gallon would be a better number than the 8 gallon. Plus was it sprayed the last time or roller and brush. Were these the same painters as the last time. 6to 7 years for Superpaint makes me question the last painters to wether they applied the correct thickness.

But really the whole thing boils down to your statement "I'm happy with it" so sit back and enjoy it. PPG/Porter is good paint I just think the painters were not familiar with it.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't hire those painters again, or at least make sure they aren't high when they paint your house. They are full of it. Having sold and used both Duration and Perminizer I can tell you that there is no noticeable difference in the thickness of them. Unless the painters used them side by side there is absolutely no way they would know that Perminizer was thinner then Duration anyway. They may think they know, but they don't. They are more then likely pissed because they couldn't get their extra mark-up from SW that they get when they use Duration. Simple as that.

But having used Timeless on my own house I can tell you if the prep was done properly it will last as long as any other paint will. I just did some "touch-up" on the south side of my house. It was painted 10 years ago with Timeless and there was no noticeable fade, even on the south side of the house with full sun exposure. It is good stuff, regardless of what your SW worshiping painters think.


----------



## Abw (Mar 3, 2016)

Toolseeker....At the end of the day it's just math right? A gallon for every 300sf should do the trick.Im happy..The grand total was 12 gallons on siding, 5 gallons on trim, 1 quart shutters, 1 quart door..

Klaatu..Wow..lol..You're prob right but they are good painters and between pressure washing, caulking, taping, etc spent 5 days working on the house. They made no bones about how they liked SW. They do.. I picked Porter so ee shall see..Its my guess that your right and they don't know the difference because he admitted that they don't use duration often..

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Champion (May 19, 2019)

Seal Grip Permanizer Plus by PPG is a best choice for wood that has been wicking in water for some time. Have used many times, (even on exteriors that have have tested off the charts of paintability with a moisture reader) deemed 'unpaintable'!
Sometimes clients insist on putting lipstick on a pig.
Proper preparation is the foundation, mold and mildew cleaner pressure wash, then removing any lifting paint, so that the bare wood may dry out, sanding as needed etc...
Spot prime with PPG Seal Grip Wood Permanizer Plus & apply 2 top coats of Manor Hall Timeless. Use of PPG Top Gun 400 Elastomeric caulking is also preferred choice!
This has held up spectacularly in worst case scenarios for 7 years and counting. 
I am a second generation Residential and Commercial painter with over 17 yrs experience & have trained a decade with many master level, veteran painters. 

Sherwin Williams Duration (Exterior) was quality paint, though I can only vouch for the water based Eood Scapes solid stain, as the only product that impresses my other than interior Emerald sadly.. they have good dry fall for industrial ceilings, but PPG outperformed Sherwin Williams in mostly all scenarios, plus far more cost efficient & they deliver..
Anyhow, Permanizer Plus is great for bonding half destroyed wood, so long as it's allowed to dry out after proper cleaning and preparation.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

The Champion said:


> Seal Grip Permanizer Plus by PPG is a best choice for wood that has been wicking in water for some time. Have used many times, (even on exteriors that have have tested off the charts of paintability with a moisture reader) deemed 'unpaintable'!
> Sometimes clients insist on putting lipstick on a pig.
> Proper preparation is the foundation, mold and mildew cleaner pressure wash, then removing any lifting paint, so that the bare wood may dry out, sanding as needed etc...
> Spot prime with PPG Seal Grip Wood Permanizer Plus & apply 2 top coats of Manor Hall Timeless. Use of PPG Top Gun 400 Elastomeric caulking is also preferred choice!
> ...



Better lay off the solvents and check the dates before posting.


----------

